# Asus laptop not registering headset microphone



## Momoiro (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok, so where to begin. I got this new laptop (An Asus Notebook) with the newest Windows 8, and it just so happens to have a combo-jack. So it has to use a headset with an in-built mic that can be used with only 1 jack. And finally a week ago or so, I got a new pair of headsets meant for iPhones. I tried to test it with the mic and all, but even though the sound was working fine, my computer didn't register that a mic was plugged in too. I also can't choose to "Set up microphone", as I get a message saying "Your current defaut speech engine does not support this action at this time."

I read some tips saying that an iPhone headset might not work with PCs, so I bought a new pair of proper headsets now, the Steel Series 5H V3 Gaming Headset, and this headset has the ability to plug in either with 2 jacks or 1. But it's EXACTLY the same thing. Sound working fine, computer doesn't seem to notice there's a mic in too. I also read that updating sound drivers might help, but my laptop updates auromatically, and it says that there are no available updates. The built-in mic is working fine and all, and in the "Recording Devices" tab, it shows 2 devices, "Microphone - Realtek High Definition Audio" and "Stereo Mix - Realtek High Definition Audio". 

I'm absolutely out of ideas by now, I've searched for many solutions, but it doesn't seem like many have had this exact problem. I beg of you, please help before I'm out of hair on my head. (Note, I'm not extremely computer-savvy, so I might not understand everything without explanation, sorry for the trouble)


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

When you plug in the headset does a window open telling you have plugged in an audio device letting you chose what you plugged in? If so select Headset instead of Headphones.


----------



## Momoiro (Dec 29, 2014)

No, nothing happens, it just switches to playing the sound through the headsets instead of the speakers, and that's it. When I go to the Audio-Playing Device or whatever it's called in English (My computer is set to Danish), it will only display 1 device; "Speakers - Realtek High Definition Audio".


----------



## tp3813 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes you have my sympathy I also bought Asus laptop couple of months back did not even know about this new fangled combo socket and was looking for mic port. thinking what kind of crappy laptop is this without a mic port. 

Whatever idiot invented this crap combo socket needs to have a lobotomy!!!
before things were nice and simple separate head and mic.. no problem... but then some idiot decides to "improve" things which of course it often does not.

So basically if one has old headphone with mic and headphones cables. you're screwed.

one needs to buy new headset/mic with a 4 connector plug. But another alternative you can buy a converter cable with the new 4 connector plug, (view pic in attachment)which splits into the old 2 socket system but not always easy to find.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Some headsets are deigned with the single plug that has the mic and earphones connections, some have separate plugs for each. I have a set of voice recognition headphones that has two plugs but came with the adapter pictured. I do not have an Asus laptop, but my Dell has a Realtek Sound card in it. and every time I plug a set of ear buds, or head set or headphones in, a window opens up to let me decide which audio device I plugged in. I am running Windows 8.1 on both my laptops and Win 7 Pro on my desktop, which also has Realtek sound and it does the same thing. I don't think that the pact that they are designed to be used on an iPhone should make a difference, but it may. If other standard headsets work it does seem to be pointing to that.


----------



## Momoiro (Dec 29, 2014)

tp3813: But what exactly is a 4 connector plug? And how can I tell if my headphones already have a 4 connector plug? On the box they came in, it says: "Connector... 3.5mm 4pole+ 3pole x2". Do I need the converter you described based on that? (Sry, as I said I'm not extremely computer savvy, and I've never had a problem like this before) I've attached a picture of the computer's and the headset's jack.

dustyjay: Well, all my headsets work fine on everything except this new Asus computer, which also uses Windows 8.1. Do you have any ideas as to what could be wrong?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Rt channel, Left Channel, Microphone, Ground.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It could be a defective socket on the laptop. You could try a USB Headset. Or if it is still under warranty, you could return it for replacement or repair.


----------



## Momoiro (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't really afford a new headset though... The computer is under warranty, as it is, as stated earlier, brand new, it's only like 2 months old. Which is why I'm even more frustrated, that it doesn't work. Is there o other option of things to try before turning in for possible repair? 'Cause the repair can take weeks, and I really need my computer.


----------

